# /  /var /home



## root.king (Aug 16, 2013)

guys I'm planning to install mint 15 on my system, current os is windows7 & my disk partition is as follows
c:37gb d:40gb e:40gb f:40gb all NTFS
and want to install mint in C: partition & confused about how much drive size needed for each like '/'  '/var' '/home' 
can any one guide me 
does this arch wiki is upto date , can I follow it

 *wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Partitioning


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 16, 2013)

Allocating space to /var /home is optional I guess, I mean you can simply allocate the entire partition to '/' and all the /var /home will be dynamically allocated.

I am not sure though, long time I am not in these linux stuff and not aware if anything have changed.


----------



## root.king (Aug 16, 2013)

^^that's what I don't want , I want to partition manually


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 16, 2013)

I'd recommend

/ : 15GB
/home : 20GB
swap : 2GB

Still 15GB for / is more than enough, if you want you can make it 10GB. But still it's future proof for updates and all.


----------



## root.king (Aug 17, 2013)

don't need swap partition, & what about /var


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (Aug 18, 2013)

Just Google about the GNU/Linux file partitioning system. And as far as your question,  krishnandu.sarkar is right, */* 15GB which is the root(hold all the OS files), */home* 20GB(like the Documents and Settings under Windows, the more data you want to store the more space you want to give), and *swap*(basically page file under Windows) is not required if you have 1 GB RAM or more(I have Ubuntu 12.04 LTS in an old PC which has 1 GB RAM, and never requires the *swap* space 2GB I had allocated). Ans choosing a different* /home* will keep your data, even if you reinistall your OS from scratch, just make sure to wipe */* only.


----------



## root.king (Aug 18, 2013)

thanx guys


----------



## JGuru (Sep 1, 2013)

As far as Linux partition is concerned. Allocate 20 GB for root ('/'), 4 GB for swap. If you have more than 4GB RAM , you should install a 64-bit
Linux OS.


----------



## root.king (Sep 1, 2013)

using mint 15 64bit version as a trial
using mint4win method and stuck in graphics card driver installation problem


----------



## JGuru (Sep 3, 2013)

You are installing Linux in Windows (using Mint4Win) itself. Linux Mint will run as a Windows NT service!! I suggest you install Linux Mint
or ubuntu Linux 64-bit in your system. It's easy believe me. Boot from a Linux Live CD/DVD. Select install Linux.
Under the partitioning option select "manually allocate the partitions" or "allocate the free space available"
If you allocate partitions manually. Allocate 40 GB for root ("/" Ext4 file system) & 4 GB for swap.


----------



## root.king (Oct 28, 2013)

Yup .i know the installation procedures ,my current pc config has only 160gb hard disk I'll buy 1tb within 2or3 months .that's y.


----------



## lywyre (Oct 28, 2013)

I suggest you hold up till you get the new hdd. Linux installations are now-a-days safe, but be wary of Murphy's law, you may be risking your existing data on the other partitions as well.


----------

